# hello - my 'not so brief' story!!!



## poll (Feb 15, 2005)

hello
this is my first time on this thing, and I'm not too sure what all the little faces and abbreviations are because i skipped that bit, so i could type a quick message in my lunch hour!!

I'm going to give you a brief history of my treatment so that someone else out there, in the same boat as me, might see it and make me feel a little less lonely.. here goes:

Got married in 95 and after a year without sucess down the natural route, begged the doctor for some tests. Hubby was fine. I wasn't. Tubes were both blocked and stuck to pelvic wall from infection. Saved up and went for private IVF Cycle at MFS (manchester), I had the FSH blood test and it came back at 9.5 on one, and 10. on the next one (i was only 22 at the time, so this was not good) had to have quite a high dosage of drugs but got 7 eggs out of it. They put 2 embros back, didnt work. The Doc there then offered to do an op to clean up the tubes because he thought that they may be affecting the IVF. Had the op and went on Clomid. Didnt work. 
Went back to MFS had remaining Frozen  embryo replaced. didnt work. 
Next we went to St. Marys (manchester) and in total had 2 IVF cycles including 2 attempts at FE replacement still without any luck. On each attempt a hydrosalpinx appeared during the scans for eggs, and then dissappeared when the eggs were removed. Ive looked into it and have been told it will probably be better to have both tubes removed. Iis a huge decision to make, and I still havent made my mind up.
Hubby couldnt handle it any more after the last failed attempt and left. 
It broke my heart, but that was 4 years ago now, and I have been with my new partner for the last 3. We are just coming round to the idea of starting all this again. I am 31 now and I am genuinely scared!!

sorry - it wasnt very brief at all really was it?! and my lunch hours just finished! bugger.


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi poll

Sorry to hear you have had a difficult time and i wish you all the best with your new partner.  I to have got blocked tubes and am in middle of my first IVF at MFS.  At bit worried at the moment as they are threatening to cancel the cycle due to poor stimulation and I have a blood test due tomorrow morning so they can make a decision.  Would be interested to hear what you thought of MFS and St Mary's

Love Annie M


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi poll
welcome to FF, you'll find people with every possible combination of symptoms and diagnoses here, so you're bound to find someone in a similar situation to you!

Try this thread for hydrosalpinx, I know they talk about tube clipping/removal alot on there......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,114.0.html

I don't have quite the same as you but I do know the pain of trying several times without success, it's hard isn't it? I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time, but glad you're back on track with your new partner. Hope you'll find it easier to deal with now you're on this site, it's been a complete lifeline for me, everyone is wonderful. Just ask if you need anything.

best of luck,
Claire xx


----------



## poll (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Annie M
thanks for replying so fast. how did the blood test go this morning at MFS? hope everything is going ok for you.
It's been 7 years since I was last there, but I thought they were very good. Dr Polson was brilliant (not sure whether or not he is still there) and I found all the nurses were very supportive. We went through one private IVF cycle on the short protocol at MFS when I was 24 years old (we were already on the NHS waiting list for St. Marys, but had another 3 years to go, so decided to use our savings to avoid the long wait). We were both convinced that because of our young age that it would probably work first time anyway, I remember sitting just outside the waiting room upstairs looking at the pictures of other peoples babies on the wall thinking: we'll send photos of our kids in when it works.
I had to have high dosage of drugs due to raised FSH balance but managed to produce 7 eggs. 4 fertilised, so they put 2 back and froze 2. When it didnt work Dr Polson offered to do the op to clean the tubes out for me at Hope Hospital, Salford on the NHS, as we still had 2 & half years to go on the list at St. Marys. Then we went back to MFS again a year later for FER. only 1 survived the freezer so they out that one back, but unfortunately no luck there either. 

When we eventually got to St. Marys they used the long protocol IVF. This seemed to work better for me and I managed to produce 11 eggs. The long protocol involves more trips back and forth to Manchester and seems to last ages compared to the short protocol used at MFS, but for me produced more eggs. They taught me how to administer the drugs myself at St. Marys too which wasn't as bad as I initially thought it would be, and saved me some of the trips. The staff there are really good too. One of the major differences I noticed was the amount of people going through treatment at the same time as us at St. Marys. At MFS some mornings there were only 4 or 5 other couples waiting. At St. Marys blood tests and scans start at 7.30am so we used to get there at 6.50am and still there would be at least 3 other people there already! by 7.30am the queue was huge. It is comforting to know that so many others are in the same boat, but I didnt really chat to other people in the waiting rooms, I was always a bit worried that if I got too friendly with anyone else going through treatment at the same time as me, and it failed for me, but worked for them, that it would just make the pain even worse.

I think MFS did a good job of the treatment, and I didnt have any problems there at all. We decided to pay for our first IVF attempt there and forfit an NHS attempt at St. Marys to do so. As far as we were concerned it might've worked first time and saved us another 3 agonising years of waiting. I still think it was worth the money.

good luck, fingers crossed for you.
x


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

hi there

i dont have a similar history intheta i am a pcos sufferer and dh and i have been ttc for over 4 years we have been with MFS for over 2 and no joy as yet>  I am with Liberman the founder of the clinic and he is very strict.  Due to PCOS i have put weight on and he told me to loose weight before he would do anytning was 15 stome lost 3 stone and had 3 attempts of IUI they failed and he has now said that IVF is next stage and that he wants me to loose another stone so heh i have an appointmnet with him 4th of april and have lost 7lbs in 2 weeks so i am on the road i suppose.  I am away end of feb for 9 days so couldnt see him till april.  

I have contemplated changing to manchester care aswell but havent made a full decision as i thought i woudl wait and see what he sayd and does on april 4th.  My dh has concerns about IVF but i think he has come round to the idea of it now.

Good luck with everything that you decide with your new partner finers crossed for you.

Best wishes
Datai


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Poll,
Welcome to FF 
I'm in a similar position to you...I have, or can now say HAD, Hydrosalpinxs diagnosed from a lap and dye in November. I've just had (last Friday) one removed prior to starting IVF. The initial diagnosis said the right was a Hydro and Left twisted however I've just had the left removed (i was very confused when i woke to hear this !!) the right one had been drained during the last lap. and since then the left one developed into a hydro. I'm currently recovering and it's not been too bad...I had it done on Friday and out on Sat. they did it by lap again so only three tiny incisions and a bit sore. The research does recommend removal before IVF so this is where we're at....my only concern now is that the right tube may refill and affect the IVF , they can come and go over a period of time as you've discovered.
There's a thread about hydros on the "Diagnosis" site where you can read lots of peoples experiences.....
I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband through this stressful process....it really does put immense strain on relationships...

Wishing you every luck 

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Poll
My situation seems to mirror yours, I too am new on these boards and am with 2nd Husband just starting out on the long IVF road after a break of many years, I had a ruptured ectopic many years ago when the right tube was removed, went for IVF with 1st Hubby which failed then spent the next several years convincing everyone I hated kids anyway!
I have just found out that my notes say I have a left Hydrosalpinx   but am being told by my clinic that I am best of just getting on with my IVF and take my chances with my Hydro because the NHS waiting list to remove the tube is sooooooo long, Its easy for them to say take my chances when they don't have to go through the heartache of having IVF and they are not paying out £3000 a go!!!!!!
anyway I am kind of stuck at the moment not really knowing which way to go, but I wanted to let you know that I am in a similar situation and I am here for you if you want to chat 

Take care
Dydie


----------

